# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  تسوس الاسنان ... أسبابه ومراحله

## نور الشمس

‏تسوّس الأسنان... أسبابه ومراحله
===============
عندما تتخمّر الكاربوهيدرات في الغذاء جراء الجراثيم الفموية التي تغير الخواص الحمضية للفم، يتحلل الكالسيوم والفلورايد الموجود في الاسنان. ويتغلغل الحمض في الضرس ويضعفه فيصبح لينًا هشًا قابلاً للغزو من قبل البكتيريا الموجودة أصلا في الفم.

‏تسوّس الاسنان عملية معقدة يسبّبها أكثر من عامل: 

• البكتيريا: 

تتكون من مادة تترسب من اللعاب ومكوناته فيصبح الفم مرتعًا خصبًا لنمو البكتيريا وتكاثرها التي تفرز بدورها المواد المسببة للتسوس.

• الكاربوهيدرات (السكروز): 

من أكثر العوامل التي تساهم في تسوس الأسنان لسهولة تحليلها من قبل الكبتيريا إلى أنواع من السكريات المضرة بالأسنان: غلوكوز، فركتوز، مالتوز، ولاكتوز.

• مينا الاسنان: 

نسيج قويّ كلّما زادت نسبة قوته (بوجود الفلورايد والكالسيوم) تقل نسبة تعرّضه للأحماض. وتسبب نقص المواد الأولية في طبقة تركيبة المينا في ضعفها وسرعة توغل السوس داخل السن. 
‏

• تعرّجات الاسنان: 

تزيد من طبقة البلاك في السن والتصاقها به.

• شكل الاسنان غير السوي: يزيد من تجمع الطعام والبلاك بين الاسنان. 


‏ وكما يقال الوقاية خير من العلاج، لذا ننصح باتباع ما يلي:

1. تنظيف الاسنان بانتظام لمدة 3 ‏دقائق في اليوم (يمكن تقسيمها إلى 
‏مرتين أو ثلاث بعد الوجبات).

2. زيارة طبيب الاسنان مرتين في العام لإجراء الفحوصات وتنظيف الاسنان 
‏الدوري. 

3. عدم تناول السكريات والمشروبات الغازية والعصائر المضاف إليها السكر بكثرة. 

4. التخفيف من الوجبات غير الرئيسة مع مراعاة تناول مواد مثل المكسرات والأجبان والاقتصاد في تناول السكريات والحلويات مباشرة بعد الوجبات الرئيسة لتقليل فترة تعرض الأسنان للأحماض وتكوّن السوس. 

معجون أسنان وفرشاة

تحتوي أنواع المعاجين على كمية من الفلورايد والكالسيوم المفيدة للاسنان الأمر الذي يشكل درعًا واقية ‏من التسوس. كذلك تتوافر في الأسواق أنواع من المعاجين لمعالجة امراض اللثة وأخرى غنية بالفلورايد لعلاج حساسية الأسنان. من هنا على المريض إستشارة طبيب الأسنان ليصف له المعجون المناسب. 
‏‏أمّا فراشي الأسنان فتتوافر أيضًا في الأسواق بأنواع كثيرة منها الرخيص وآخر مرتفع الثمن وكلّها مفيدة إلاّ الفرشاة الصلبة الشعيرات لأنها تؤدي إلى الإضرار باللثة وجرج الأنسجة السنية. من هنا ضرورة استخدام فرشاة متوسطة الحجم تتكون من شعيرات متوسطة الصلابة وتكون مسكتها مريحة.ومن الضروري تغيير الفرشاة كل ثلاثة أشهر لانها تفقد خواصها بالتنظيف. 

ولابأس باستعمال الفرشاة الكهربائية لأنها فاعلة ويمكن استخدامها بسهولة، لكن لا يوجد بعد أي دليل علمي على أنها أفضل من الفرشاة اليدوية إذا استخدمت بالطريقة المثلى. 

وتجدر الإشارة الى أن هذه الفرشاة مفيدة لكبار السن ‏وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة لسهولة استخدامها.
‏وما من ضرر في ابتكار كل شخص طريقته الخاصة لتنظيف أسنانه، فالانتظام في الاهتمام بالإسنان واللثة والفم مع مراعاة عدم استخدام الفرشاة بقوة هو ما يجب التركيز عليه. 

ومن الأفضل تنظيف الأسنان بطريقة دائرية بالإضافة الى استعمال الخيط لإزالة بقايا الطعام التي تعجز الفرشاة عن التخلص منها.‏

تدخين 

أظهرت دراسات كثيرة أن التدخين سبب رئيس في أمراض اللثة وتسوس الأسنان لأنه يقلل من نسبة تدفق الدم ويخفف من قوة الجهاز المناعي للثة وزيادة نسبة الالتهابات فيها، كما يعمل على زيادة نسبة البكتيريا الضارة في الأسنان، فبعض البكتيريا والفطريات تزداد من جراء كمية القطران الموجودة في التبغ ونقصان كمية الاوكسجين الواصلة إلى اللثة (باكتيريا لاأوكسجينية). 

هذا ويؤدي التدخين الى الإصابة بسرطان الفم واللثة لوجود مواد مسرطنة في التبغ.

تقنيات حديثة

يبدو أن طب الاسنان من أكثر المجالات التي تتقدم بوضوح فبعد استبدال الحشوات المعدنية (الرصاصية) بأخرى سيراميكية أو زجاجية ثمة دراسات حول التطعيم ضد تسوس الأسنان ما زالت قيد الاختبار. بالإضافة الى التطور الهائل في تبييض الاسنان الذي يتم اليوم بسهولة تامة وبأعراض جانبية أقل. ناهيك عن جلسات علاج العصب الناجحة بجهد أقل وبنتائج أكثر دقة من خلال الليزر والمايكروسكوبات الدقيقة.
ويتغير لون الاسنان جراء تلونها بصبغات خارجية أو داخلية:

صبغات خارجية

• تدخين أو شرب القهوة: ظهور صبغة بنية غامقة اللون.

• تراكم الطعام: بظهور صبغة صفراء اللون. 

• تناول المعادن الموجودة في بعض الادوية أو استنشاق غبار معدني: تصبغ الاسنان باللون البني (الحديد) أو بلون مائل للاخضرار (النحاس) أو الأسود (الزئبق). 

• يزيل الطبيب كثيرًا من الصبغات ذات المصادر الخارجية خلال تنظيفه الاسنان من الجير. كما أن مبيضات الاسنان ومنتجات التبييض، تساعد في إزالتها. 

داخلية

• استئصال العصب أو تلفه (مصدر حياة الأسنان): تكتسي الاسنان بلون أسود.

• تناول عقار المضاد الحيوي «تتراسيكلين»: ظهور صبغات باللون الاصفر أو الازرق أو الرمادي في الاسنان اللبنية (أسنان الأطفال) أو الاسنان الدائمة التي يبدأ تكونها في مرحلة الطفولة. 

• الإصابة بالفلوريدا في الصغر: ظهور صبغات باللون الصفر.

• تحتاج هذه الصبغات إلى علاج طبي بعملية تسمى اللحام (Bonding) تغطى من خلالها الأسنان الملونة بالبلاستيك أو الاكريليك أو البورسلين باستخدام مادة لاصقة.

طفلك

عليك الأهتمام بتنظيف أسنان طفلك منذ ظهور ضرسه البني الأول ولو بقطعة نظيفة من الشاش وتعليمه الطريقة الصحيحة للاهتمام بصحة أسنانه كي يتسنى له تنظيفها بمفرده منذ بلوغه السادسة من عمره.

مع مراعاة

• عدم ابتلاعه كميات كبيرة من المعجون خوفًا من التسمم بمادة الفلورايد. 

• استخدامه فرشاة صغيرة ولينة. 

• استخدامه معجون أسنان خاص للأطفال يحتوى على نسبة صغيرة وغير ضارة من الفلورايد.

• الكشف الدوري على أسنانه.

• عدم إرضاعه خلال النوم.

• التخفيف من نسبة الحلويات والسكريات في طعامه، وإن كان لابد من تقديم بعض الحلويات له فليكن بعد ‏وجبات الطعام الرئيسة.

----------

السيـدة (08-25-2011)

----------


## بنت البلوش

مشكـــــــوره اختي نور الشمس عالمعلومــــــــات

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

الله يعطيك العافية  .. نور الشمس .. 
احسنتي.. و تقبلي مروري.. 
تحياتي ..

----------


## بعدني ......

شكرا

----------


## نور الشمس

*نورتم صفحتى بمروركم المميز




بنت البلوش*
*مووون*
*احساس وحكايه* 
* 

يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا ع المعلومات ...

----------


## أمل الظهور

*شكرا غاليتي نور على المعلومات* 


*ربي يكفينا شر هالاسنان وتسوسهم* 


*موفقه*

----------


## مها 2008



----------


## نور الشمس

نورتم صفحتى بمروركم المميز


جمر على جرح
خوله
امل الظهور


يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## hope

*مشكووره خيتو على النصائح والمعلومات* 


*يعطيك الله العافيه ..*


*تحياتي*

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج يا حور العين

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

أحسنتم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## السيـدة

موضوع رائع عزيزتي نور الشمس 
سلمت يداك

----------

